# Cities that Support IPHONES?



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

What are they as of right now ? Please andybody


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

It's not really about the cities, it's about the Warehouse's. Here in Dallas/FW we have a few warehouses, but only the new one supports iPhones.
So to answer that question, the newer warehouses[ support iPhones. Get the link by asking support via email for the link to the next days WebEX; in the WebEX ask for the iOS link in the chat. Sign into the App, if it works your good, it doesn't your not good.
Now if your not doing Flex because it may not support iOS, I just have to smh...lol
I'm joking, but a lot of people I run across are iOS users like myself that use Android to do Flex. I myself also like Android so I use an Android phone as much as I use my iPhone.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kent Washington and Seattle


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

Mundobryanrd said:


> What are they as of right now ? Please andybody


It's true the new warehouses support it. Here's the list I saw on the app:

Houston, Portland, Miami, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Northern VA/Southern Maryland, Atlanta, Louisiana, New York, Minneapolis, Baltimore, DFW, Austin, Milwaukee, Orlando, Seattle-Tacoma

I think there are 4 of the original flex cities that don't have iOS available just yet. However, I know for sure in my city (San Antonio) they just opened a new warehouse, and hiring posts are all over craigslist for flex drivers. So I have the app on my iPhone just in case.


----------

